# Tsatsiki



## Susi (Aug 5, 2005)

Alix, and all who love Tsatiki here is my receipe, but a good greek one is still better:

I always make more, it keeps for days:

so for one person you need:

9 oz of german Quark ( it is a thicker version of Yoghurt and has at least 20 percent fat). 
2 Garlic Cloves, peeled and crushed
Cucumber (the Quark must not be to overlaoded) grated
salt and pepper to taste

Grate the cucumber (peeled or not) and place in a dish. Add salt so that the cucumber can loose fluid. Leave for half an hour. Put the quark in a bowl and add the crúshed garlic. Remove the cucumber and squeeze out the excess water. Add to the Quark. Mix together and now add the pepper and the salt to taste. Don't forget that the cucumber has had salt on it.

Its great with baked potatoes and a BBQ

Susi


----------



## Alix (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Susi, this looks easy as anything. I am going to try it tomorrow. Just need to get some Quark.


----------



## jkath (Aug 5, 2005)

Isn't Quark a computer program too?

I've had this recipe, called Tzatziki (I think) at the cold section at Trader Joes. It's so good!!!


----------



## BlueCat (Aug 5, 2005)

*quark*[size=-1]1[/size]   

 ([font=verdana, sans-serif] P [/font])  *Pronunciation Key*  (kwôrk, kwärk)
_n._ 

Any of a group of six elementary particles having electric charges of a magnitude one-third or two-thirds that of the electron, regarded as constituents of all hadrons. See table at subatomic particle.


----------



## velochic (Aug 7, 2005)

You can substitute ricotta cheese for the quark.  They are similar in consistancy.


----------



## Susi (Aug 11, 2005)

hi velchic,

thanks for the tip,  I really dont know.  I am maore a native german speaker now having lived here for so many years and I am always greatful for tips and suggestions.

Will keep the ricotta cheese in mind or when I do make a mistake then I can rely on you?

Love Susi


----------



## shantihhh (Aug 12, 2005)

*quark/Labni/yoghurt*

Greek yogurt like Fage is great for this.  Also labni which is made by placing good full cream yogurt in cheesecloth.  Use several layers, hang over sink for 8+ hours.  You will end up with a nice thick consistency.  It is good with zataar, olive oil, grated cucumbers, and dipped with pita bread.  Eat along with some olives and heirloom tomatoes such as the huge Thessaloniki Ox Heart tomatoes-that taste of the sun!

Mary-Anne



			
				Susi said:
			
		

> Alix, and all who love Tsatiki here is my receipe, but a good greek one is still better:
> 
> I always make more, it keeps for days:
> 
> ...


----------



## cara (Aug 14, 2005)

susi, almost the same i make it.. ;o)

i only substitute 1/3 of the Quark with "Frühlingsquark", that ist Quark with a variation of herbs in it.

in my opinion ricotta does not have the taste of Quark, but I know that you won't get it in the US....


----------



## kyles (Aug 14, 2005)

The quark we get here in the UK seems to have a lot less fat than yours, usually 1 - 2% fat. I normally use yoghurt for tzatziki, but I will give the quark a try. My dh used to hate cucumbers, but he loves them now!!!


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I think farmers cheese is a better substitude for quark then ricotta. And if you use ricotta, drain it very well. I'll also post a recipe for homemade quark. It's easy to make and nothing is better than real quark  

Iris


----------



## pdswife (Sep 1, 2005)

Here's the recipe that my Greek MIL uses.

2 cups thick yogurt
1 cup cucumber, peeled, seeded and shredded
1 clove garlic ( I use two or three)
1 tsp EVOO
1 Tablespoon fresh mint or dill
1 tablespoon lemon juice.

Mix all of the above and use for dipping
crackers and or veggies.


----------

